# Kanten glätten bei Bogen



## mariepx (20. Juli 2006)

Hi,
ich hab in Photoshop so einen tollen Bogen gemacht, aber unten ist alles total eckig..
Wie krieg ich es hin, dass es sauber aussieht.
Tausend Dank für Hilfe!


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Juli 2006)

Wie hast du ihn erstellt?

Alex


----------



## mariepx (20. Juli 2006)

erstellt eigentlich nicht, habe ihn von einer anderen seite via screenshot kopiert ausgeschnitten - in neues bild eingefügt - ihn bisschen verzogen bis er passt ... dann sah er schon ziemlich sch.... aus. also hab ich die bogen-layer dupliziert und mit viel arbeit verändert, bis das rauskam ... aber wenn man sich das ganze anschaut, fallen mir an der bogenunterseite solchen kanten auf... die gefallen mir nicht und ich bekomme sie nicht weg.

Habe mir andere Tutorials durchgelesen, aber es bisher nicht geschafft, die Fehler zu beheben..


----------



## Azi (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich hab zwar überhaupt keine Ahnung von Photoshop und Grafikbearbeitung, habe nichtmal Photoshop, aber denke, dass der Gausche Weichzeichner helfen kann 

Azi


----------



## mariepx (20. Juli 2006)

habe ich probiert, aber dann sieht alles so verschwommen aus..


----------



## Azi (20. Juli 2006)

1. Netiquette beachten.
2. Gauschen Weichzichner nur auf das verpixelte anwenden, nicht auf das gesamte Bild 

Azi


----------



## mariepx (20. Juli 2006)

Danke Azi, ich probiers jetzt mal aus..
entschuldige, bin ich nicht nett genug? das kommt vom stress vielleicht..
also danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## mariepx (20. Juli 2006)

...ich hab natürlich mit dem weichzeiner nur die stelle bearbeitet die mir missfällt ... hab das jetzt nochmal probiert und die stelle markiert... aber so wirklich zum perfekten ergebnis komme ich nicht...

 

ich bin halt kein photoshop profi... aber zumindest diesen blöden bogen will ich perfekt haben


----------



## Azi (20. Juli 2006)

mariepx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> entschuldige, bin ich nicht nett genug? das kommt vom stress vielleicht..


Nee, es ging eher um die deutsche Rechtschreibung, die es hier einzuhalten gilt 

Ich bin auch kein Profi, aber mal ne Frage: Darfst du den Bogen überhaupt verwenden? Wenn du den aus nem Screenshot einer anderen Website ausgeschnitten hast, solltest du den Besitzer erstmal fragen. Vielleicht kann der dir auch weiterhelfen und dir nen Bogen machen, der deinen Vorstellungen entspricht 

Azi


----------



## DJTrancelight (21. Juli 2006)

Hi,

wieso machst du dir den Bogen nicht selber?
Du hast ja jetzt eine wunderbare Grundlage.

1. Füge diesen Bogen in PS in eine neue Ebene und zieh die Deckkraft ein wenig runter. 
    Dies dient dir als Schablone
2. Falls du nicht mit Pfaden umgehen kannst, dann ziehst du einfach in einer neuen Ebene eine runde Auswahl   auf und füllst diese mit blauer Farbe
3. Auswahl verschieben oder gegebenfalls neue Auswahl als Oval aufziehen und vom 
    gefüllten Kreis mit der ENTF-Taste löschen
4. Der Rest sind Ebeneneffekte
    Verlauf, und Schlagschatten

Probier mal, ist nich so schwer und ausserdem werden keine Urheberrechte verletzt.

bye


----------

